# Most populated residential building



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

I remember some years ago there was talking about one proposed building in Japan, not "one special high one" but it would be an residential with 30,000 people living in it.

So my question is an quite interesting one 

Can someone list a top five list in most populated residential building (any form of building)


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Nonexistant Kowloon City


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

but only one building,, that looks like 10 buildings together


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

I guess those wide and tall residential buildings in Hong Honk are good contenders.
For example: "the Harbourside"


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Victhor said:


> I guess those wide and tall residential buildings in Hong Honk are good contenders.
> For example: "the Harbourside"


woow cool, can you make an small research to an top 5 list,  

and what is best ?? measured in number of apartmans by house or just total populations by house, but i think the first would be easier hmm, what you think


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

krkseg1ops said:


> Nonexistant Kowloon City


You mean *The Kowloon Walled City* since there is already a Kowloon City area.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

The Harbourside has 1122 units while Island Resort in Hong Kong has 3098 units.
And Ocean Shores in Hong Kong has 6216 units/apartments.


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

*Triumph Paace 264m, Moscow* --------- DIAGRAM : http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=57781540

Triumph-Palace (Russian: Триу́мф-Пала́с, transliterated as Triumf Palas) is the tallest apartment building in Moscow and the entire Europe. It is sometimes called the Eighth Sister because it is similar in appearance to the Seven Sisters skyscrapers built in Moscow by Joseph Stalin through the 1950s. Construction began in 2001. The 57-storey building, containing about 1,000 luxury apartments, was topped out on 20 December 2003, making it Europe's tallest skyscraper at 264.1 metres (866 ft) until the inauguration in 2007 of Moscow's 268 metre Naberezhnaya Tower block C.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

^^
i hope it got taller..


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

krkseg1ops said:


> Nonexistant Kowloon City




:lol:


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

The _Sillon de Bretagne_, located in the suburbs of Nantes was the largest social housing block in Europe when it was completed in 1971 with 31 floors and some 900 flats. There were about 3,000 inhabitants in the building at that time.
Today some flats have been converted into offices and one part of the building (in the lowest branch) have been demolished. So I think there remains only 600 flats.

Pics are from 2007 (the building is right now undergoing a renovation) :




























The Sillon in the 1970's :


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

looks very nice in the 70s..:cheers: i hope they renovate it to its former state..kay::yes:


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

not yet constructed but they plan to squeeze *50* apartments per floor in this building lol


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

anakngpasig said:


> not yet constructed but they plan to squeeze *50* apartments per floor in this building lol


Pwoah, 50 per floor? My god. Sardines!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

another very populated building in hong kong
the arch.....








http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:HK_The_Arch_Overview.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder how many the I park towers have in Busan?









http://www.vagabondjourney.com/travelogue/wp-content/uploads/busan-skyline.jpg

Or the ones behind it: Zenith towers:









http://thornton.s3.amazonaws.com/content_images/1603/Zenith_main.jpg


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
these towers in busan are very impressive....:drool::drool:








http://busan.for91days.com/category/neighborhoods/


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

World Tower in Sydney apparantly has around 2,500 people living in its 586 residential apartments, there's also 115 serviced apartments/hotel suites housing more people.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

I find Chungking Mansions in Hong kong one of the most populated, crowded and interesting buildings i've been to.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chungking_Mansions


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

1947 flats


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

nice


----------

